# Samsung SIR S4040R



## rosered (Sep 29, 2006)

*Can you "unlock" this DVR so that it can be connected through cable? It is a Directv box. Model Samsung SIR S4040R*[/FONT]


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

OMG why would you want to be this annoying with your first post?


The answer is no it is only compatible w/ Directv.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

And to say it another way. 
NOPE!


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

hehe 'unlock' .... like it's just a simple software hack? LOL


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Dkerr24 said:


> hehe 'unlock' .... like it's just a simple software hack? LOL


How do you know until you've tried it?  The OP could remove the hard drive from his DTivo, connect it to his Windows PC and try some 'experiments', no? He might hit the jackpot and sell the method he discovered to the millions that want to use their DirecTV DVR for cable TV!! 

On second thought, he should let the 'Geek Squad' at Best Buy have a crack at it.


----------



## azdevil (Sep 29, 2006)

I just cancelled my D irectv service and I have this model tivo box. They told me I could keep it...that I own it now. But as far as I can tell, it's just a giant paperweight.

Am I wrong?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

To be honest, it could be possible to hack a DirecTV DVR to be used with cable.

But, the cost of it would be more than just buying a standalone.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

azdevil said:


> But as far as I can tell, it's just a giant paperweight.
> 
> Am I wrong?


Nothing is a paperweight if someone is willing to buy it - sell it on eBay or CraigsList.


----------



## azdevil (Sep 29, 2006)

I dont know anything about hacking. I dont wanna use it for cable. They give you a free crappy dvr anyway  

Well, at least I recorded a bunch of movies from the Starz free preview that are still sitting in the now playing list.

After that, maybe i'll just melt down the metal and incorporate it into an arts & crafts project


----------



## azdevil (Sep 29, 2006)

goony said:


> Nothing is a paperweight if someone is willing to buy it - sell it on eBay or CraigsList.


I paid $99 for it more than 2 years ago from Directv. Why would anyone pay anything for this? Just curious.


----------



## azdevil (Sep 29, 2006)

nevermind, i think i answered my own question. I just checked ebay and theyre going for $20 to over $100?????

puzzling since I would think directv probably gives them away for free now.

But I didnt think of the possibility that an existing directv customer may want 10 or 15 of these in their house. hmmmm.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

It's worth $40-$60 on ebay. The DirecTivo's are in demand - especially by current DirecTivo owners who want another Tivo based DVR. FYI Standard Definition DVR's that DirecTV has been shipping for around 2 years are NOT Tivo based.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

there going for so much on ebay because they are getting harder to find, since D* gives out R15's now.


----------

